# DetailingWorld™ Review – Liquid Elements - Insider textile and interior cleaner



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

*Introduction*
Hi guys,
Thanks to Marcel at Area52 GmbH for sending out some of their Liquid Elements 'Insider' textile and interior cleaner. See https://www.area52-shop.de/en/
This is what it looked like upon arrival:


















As I wrote in my previous Liquid Elements review, Marcel recently posted in as a new forum sponsor in the Liquid Elements section of the Manufacturers and Private Label Brands. Check out his post and say hi! https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=433

Okay, a bit of background: Liquid Elements UK is the sole UK distributor of Liquid Elements products. Having had a look around the parent website, Liquid Elements is a detailing products brand within the Area52 GmbH family. Liquid Elements is a manufacturer of detailing products, including ceramic coatings, polishing machines and microfibre cloths.
The company was founded in 2003 and started making products for other brands, before creating their own. Their intention was to create easy to apply products that deliver good results at a good price. 
One thing I found interesting was that the Liquid elements products are divided into 4 colour-coded categories:-
Blue - washing
Green - cleaning
Orange - polishing
Violet - sealing

Have a look at the websites for more detail:
Liquid Elements UK - https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/
Area52 GmbH - https://www.area52-shop.de/custom/index/sCustom/9

*The Product*
Liquid Elements Insider textile and interior cleaner arrived well packaged with a spray head included in the box. It's a 1 litre bottle, and as per their brand's colour coding, is largely green in colour. 
Anyway, it's a thin, green translucent liquid, which smells gorgeously fruity! 
The branding is effective and modern, and easily recognisable. I like it. 
There are various details on the rear of the label, but these are in German. I had a look at the website to see exactly what it was intended for, and how exactly they recommend I use it. 









*The Manufacturer says:*

From - https://www.area52-shop.de/en/clean...elements-insider-textile-and-interior-cleaner

_* Liquid Elements Insider textile and interior cleaner 1.0L*

Insider Liquid Elements is a first-class cleaner for fittings and plastic parts in the interior. It is also ideal for fabrics, carpets, skies and any parts in the vehicle interior.
In addition to the highly effective cleaning Insider leaves no greasy shine, smash or sticky surfaces. Does not smear on discs

*Highlights:*
- All-round miracle cure
- Highly effective cleaning
- For ****pit, fittings, upholstery, rugs and seats
- Suitable for Alcantara, leather, fabric, plastic etc.
- No greasy or sticky residue
- Compatible with vehicle windows
- Pleasant scent

*Application:*
- Shake first
- Spray cleaner on surface to be treated or applicator / microfiber cloth
- Spread with microfibre cloth, brush or sponge
- Remove residue with a second clean microfiber cloth
- Repeat procedure to clean stubborn dirt

*Notes:*
- Always work on entire surfaces to avoid color [sic] differences
- Protect Against Frost

*Works With:*
Bilateral interior microfibre cloth
Flat Eric Cleaning Brush *[Reviewer Note - I have no idea what this is, but I'm intrigued - Cookies]*
2 Face Applicator _

The Product Data Sheet can also be downloaded from the product page.

*The Method*

The website directs us to Shake, Spray, Spread, Buff and Repeat. So that's what I did.

I decided to tackle the rubber floor mats of my 3 series. Having been out and about in it over the past few days, they've become very dirty indeed. So a good first challenge.



















I gave the mats a quick brush to get the loose dirt and grit off









Product sprayed on









Agitated with [non flat-eric] brush.


















Wiped with an old, clean microfibre.









Results…


















Here's a quick youtube vid of the process. 





Another little test is the plastic sill edge in my wife's A class. My son climbs in here with his rugby boots on, and this area can get very grubby.









Sprayed on, with the adjacent carpet carefully covered.









Wiped









Results


















*Price*
The Liquid Elements Insider is currently listed on the https://www.area52-shop.de/en/clean...-textile-and-interior-cleaner?number=F08_1000 website at €9.90 (£8.28) for 1 litre, plus shipping from Germany. 
Within the UK, Liquid Elements will be available from https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/
No prices are currently available on the Liquid Elements UK site for the Insider.

*Would I use it again?*
Yes. A good interior cleaning product is always useful to have as part of the detailing arsenal. One thing I like about it, is that it's a cleaning product, and didn't leave any residue on the rubber floor mats, even though I didn't rinse them off. I just went out and tried moving my feet around on the mats, and they're fine, no slipperiness at all, which is good.

*Conclusion*
The Insider textile and interior cleaner worked really well. The website didn't mention rinsing, and so I avoided doing this, or in fact, using water anywhere in the process whatsoever. It worked for me, and left a nice clean surface in both applications. Had the weather been a little warmer, I'd have tried this as an upholstery shampoo on my work Ford Focus, but it's just too cold and damp for that kind of test. Still, it worked well with the dirt and grime on the plastics.

Thanks, as always, for reading.

Cooks

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

